# Moria Standalone Patch - Download/Installation/FAQ/Handbücher



## Anrangar (13. November 2008)

Moria Standalone Patch - Download - Installation - FAQ

*Mines of Moria Standalone Patch 1 (v2.01) [ca. 3 GB]:*
direkte HTTP - Downloads:
http://games.on.net/file/22235/The_Lord_of...1_of_2_-_EUROPE
http://www.gamershell.com/download_35874.shtml
http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/40215
http://games.rapidshare.com/gamesnew/detai...mp;rubrik=patch
http://www.fileplanet.com/194455/190000/fi...1-of-2-(EUROPE)
http://downloads.gamezone.com/demos/d24956.htm

Torrent:
http://cogtracker.codemasters.com/torrents..._Patch1.torrent

MD5Sum: 122ee20e465da6dd75e2a5760a3f2bb8 (Mines_of_Moria_Standalone_Patch1.exe)



*Mines of Moria Standalone Patch 2 (v2.02)[ca. 460 MB]:*
direkte HTTP - Downloads:
http://anrangar.die-unzertrennlichen.com/
http://games.on.net/file/22237/The_Lord_of...2_of_2_-_EUROPE
http://www.gamershell.com/download_35910.shtml
http://games.rapidshare.com/gamesnew/detai...mp;rubrik=patch
http://www.fileplanet.com/194469/190000/fi...2-of-2-(EUROPE)
http://downloads.gamezone.com/demos/d24957.htm

Torrent:
http://cogtracker.codemasters.com/torrents..._Patch2.torrent

MD5Sum: 8a3bdbe9d23af265c98a5af669c13afe (Mines_of_Moria_Standalone_Patch2.exe)

Torrent-Client für Windows z.B.: http://www.utorrent.com/

----

*Wer braucht wann, was ?*

*1) Kein Moria bestellt*
Du brauchst beide Patches von hier und mußt diese auch spätestens Dienstag installieren, sie enthalten auch Buch 15.

*2) Moria bestellt*
*a) Option 1:*
Du kannst auf dein Paket warten und dann die beigelegt DVD installieren, dies aber *frühsten* Dienstag. Danach benötigt du noch Patch 2.

*b) Option 2:*
Du kannst beide Patches herunterlanden und nacheinander installieren. Du brauchst dann am Dienstag nur noch den Moria-Key in der Account-Verwaltung eintragen.

---

Vermutlich gibt es aber bestimmt noch ein paar kleine Updates über den Launcher am Dienstag, dies wird aber vermutlich nach den beiden Patches recht wenig sein.

---

*Jeder wird diesen Patch brauchen um am Dienstag spielen zu können. Selbst wenn ihr kein Moria gekauft habt oder haben wollt, wird dieser Patch benötigt. Auch wenn euch ohne Moria-Key euch die Features dann fehlen.*

---

*Installation der oben genannten Patches:*

1) Mines_of_Moria_Standalone_Patch1.exe
Ist eine 7-Zip-Exe die sich selbst entpackt in einem Ordner eurer Wahl.

2) In dem Ordner werden folgende Dateien entpackt:
- Updater_0.0_2.01.exe
- Updater_0.0_2.01-1.bin
- Updater_0.0_2.01-2.bin
- Updater_0.0_2.01-3.bin
- Updater_0.0_2.01-4.bin
- Updater_0.0_2.01-5.bin

3) Updater_0.0_2.01.exe ausführen
Dort wird dann noch kurz die Sprache abgefragt und dann einfach durch auf Weiter.

4) Installation beenden, LotrO einmal starten und warten bis er die Daten überprüft hat (dauert etwas) und man wieder beim Login ist, wieder schließen auch darauf achten das der Ring unten rechts  neben der Uhr weg ist.

5) Mines_of_Moria_Standalone_Patch2.exe starten
dort wird ebenfalls die Sprache abgefragt und dann immer auf Weiter.

6) LotrO starten, beim Spiel-Daten überprüfen wieder Geduld haben, Einloggen und Spielen.

---

*Wenn ihr beide Patches installiert habt, wird der Launcher bei dem Überprüfen der Spiel-Daten beim ersten mal etwas länger brauchen.*

---

*MD5Sum/MD5/MD5Hash*

ok viele wissen vielleicht nicht was diese komischen Angaben überhaupt zu bedeuten haben und wie man das überhaupt überprüfen kann.

Kurz und Knapp ist so ein MD5 Hash eine Art Fingerabdruck einer Datei und jeder Datei hat einen unikaten. Somit kann man überprüfen ob eine Datei auch wirklich die Datei ist, die sie sein soll. So kann man überprüfen ob eine Datei richtig herruntergeladen wurde oder ob beim Download was fehl geschlagen ist.

Unter Linux/Mac ist dies nicht so das Problem, unter Windows braucht man schon ein kleines Zusatzprogramm, was es aber kostenlos gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Z.B. hier: http://downloads.activestate.com/contrib/m...dows/md5sum.exe

Diese Datei einfach in den Ordner kopieren in dem ihr eure Moria Standalone Patches habt (also Mines_of_Moria_Standalone_Patch1.exe und Mines_of_Moria_Standalone_Patch2.exe). 
Dann tut ihr Folgendes: (Bitte keine "-Zeichen mit eingeben)

"Start" --> "Ausführen" --> "cmd" eingeben und "Enter" drücken --> Commande-Zeile müßte sich öffnen.

Dort wechselt ihr in das Verzeichnis z.B.:
 "D:" --> "Enter"
"cd Moria-Patches" --> "Enter"

Dort gebt ihr dann ein:
"md5sum.exe Mines_of_Moria_Standalone_Patch1.exe" --> "Enter"
"md5sum.exe Mines_of_Moria_Standalone_Patch2.exe" --> "Enter"

Das dauert dann einen guten Moment und das Programm spuckt diesen MD5-Hashes aus und wenn der gleich ist, mit dem der oben angegeben ist, könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass der Download korrekt war.

Mit "exit" --> "Enter" schließt ihr die Commando-Zeile wieder.

---

*Handbücher*

Cathryn hat es gefunden, das Handbuch im PDF-Format der US Version von Mines of Moria.

_“[...]We’re still working on restoring some of the web services that were disrupted today. The manual files should be back in place later Saturday.[...]” (marketroid - Turbine, inc.)_
Quelle: Turbine - Forum

*Handbuch Mines of Moria US Version:*
http://www.4shared.com/get/71546560/2dff8d...7B24F0E269.dc49
http://anrangar.die-unzertrennlichen.com

---

*Wer den Standalone Patch 1 noch als direkten Downloadlink von mir haben will, weil er mit Torrent oder den anderen URLs Probleme hat, einfach PM an mich. Wenn ich innerhalb 24h nicht antworte, kriegt ihr nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Anrangar (13. November 2008)

so ich hab beide Standalone in richtiger Reihenfolge installiert, Launcher zeigt nun Version 2.02 an und ich kann mich ohne Probleme einloggen und spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Launcher braucht beim starten bei der Überprüfung der Spiel-Daten etwas länger aber sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## Heswald (13. November 2008)

Wie war das mit :



Anrangar schrieb:


> *Denkt daran, erst am Dienstag installieren.*



?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anrangar (13. November 2008)

Gute Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man auch im US-Forum lesen kann, soll man diesen standalone Patch ohne Probleme installieren können.
Dieses Installationsverbot bezieht sich vermutlich nur auf das Update auf den ausgelieferten DVDs.


----------



## Anrangar (13. November 2008)

so ersten Beitrag upgedatet, sollten alle Klarheiten bereinigt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. November 2008)

Super, das pinn ich bis zum 18. mal oben an.


----------



## MoVedder (14. November 2008)

..ehm läd man dann nicht ab Dienstag automatisch den "Patch 2" runter über den Tourbine ?!?!?,...bzw. bin mir sicher dass es so ist..


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. November 2008)

Ja, man kann auch warten es es über den Launcher laden lassen.
Aber wenn man ihn vorab installiert, muss man nicht warten. ;D


----------



## Anrangar (14. November 2008)

so weitere Download-Möglichkeiten bei Rapdishare(Auch Free-User), Fileplanet, gamezone hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da leider nicht alle diese Downloadmöglichkeiten kennen, sollten die Leute die ihre Bandbreite nicht benötigen, den Torrent weiterhin unterstützen. Ich hab z.b. hier mein 1 Mbit Upload für diesen Torrent freigegeben solange ich nicht spiele. Also laßt den Torrent-Client einfach etwas offen, damit es für die Leute auch schneller geht.


----------



## Adela (15. November 2008)

hallo, habe ich das richtig verstanden? wer moria vorbestellt hat oder noch kaufen will benötigt nur patch 2? wer auf mom erstmal verzichten will muss beide patches installieren. richtig? 
du meintest zudem, wer mom schon vorher installieren will, muss auch beide patches installieren und braucht nur noch am dienstag den key eingeben. auf der offiziellen  codemasters hp steht jedoch, dass die spieler, die die dvd kaufen nicht patch 1 installieren sollen. ist das nur ne vorsichtsmasßnahme von denen damit man es nicht doppelt installiert oder wie habe ich das zu verstehen?


----------



## Anrangar (15. November 2008)

@Adela

also die beiden Patches benötigt im Grund jeder, egal ob er Moria haben will oder nicht, sie werden benötigt um am Dienstag spielen zu können.
Natürlich muss man diese nicht downloaden, kann das Update am Dienstag auch über den Launcher durchführen lassen, aber dies dauert
nach den Erfahrungen immer sehr sehr lange, denn ingesamt wären das ca. 3,5 GB.

Nun zurück zum Thema.
Es gibt den Inhalt von Patch 1 auf der DVD die bei Moria enthalten ist. Allerdings ist dieser Patch ein weniger anders, denn er integriert sich anders
in dem Client, daher darf man diesen nicht von der Moria-DVD vor Dienstag zu installieren! Dennoch braucht man am Dienstag Patch 2, egal von wo Patch 1 stammt. Denn Patch 2 enthält Änderungen die nach Patch 1 entstanden sind.

Den Patch 1 den man schon downloaden kann, integriert sich anders, denn er kopiert sich erst einmal ins Verzeichnis und integriert sich noch nicht,
daher kann man weiterhin spielen, trotz installation. Ebenso wie Patch 2.

Diese beiden Patches werden jedoch am Dienstag Vorraussetzung egal ob man moria hat oder nicht, wenn man weiterhin ohne moria spielen will benötigt diese Patches ebenso. Dort ist man dann jedoch gezwungen beiden downzuloaden, da man ja keine Moria DVD erhält.

Man kann diese beiden Patches die es zum download gibt schon installieren. Der Launcher benötigt dann beim Starten etwas länger, am Dienstag werden diese dann über den Launcher freigeschaltet/integriert und dann brauch man nur noch den Moria-Key in die Accountverwaltung einfügen.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adela (15. November 2008)

ich glaube du liegst da etwas falsch, geh mal bitte auf diesen *link*
da steht doch ganz klar und eindeutig für mich, dass spieler die mom kaufen nicht patch 1 ziehen sollen! und wenn du jetzt mal den launcher öffnest wird dir auch nur patch 2 angeboten. irgendwie verwirrend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anrangar (15. November 2008)

ja, das stimmt, aber ich denke das ist entweder eine schlechte Übersetzung oder einfach nur eine Verschiebung der Probleme der User auf Dienstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe beide Patches installiert und auch andere User schon und hatten keine Probleme und der Inhalt vom Download Patch und DVD Patch sind im endeffekt die selben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann natürlich auch auf Dienstag warten, da man jedoch nicht vorraussehen kann, ob ggf. am Dienstag die bestelle Moria Version kommst, kann man so wenigsten dann ab Dienstag ohne Moria mit diesen Patches spielen und spart Zeit beim downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anrangar (15. November 2008)

Cathryn wies auf den englischen Text hin, es handelt sich also um eine schlechte Übersetzung, im englischen Text heißt es:

"
- People who have purchased the Mines of Moria Expansion Pack, Compilation or Special Edition do NOT need to download this
- This patch will update EU LOTRO clients from Book 14 to Mines of Moria."

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...age=1&pp=10

Dort wird es also nicht verboten, sondern nur wie schon erwähnt nur erwähnt, dass dies kein Muss ist.


----------



## Adela (15. November 2008)

okay danke für die hilfe! ich werde jetzt einfach patch 1+2 installieren und brauche dienstag nur noch den key eingeben, aber alles auf deine verantwortung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anrangar (15. November 2008)

tu das, aber bedenke, dass der Launcher bei "Spiel-Daten werden überprüft" je nach Rechner-Leistung definitiv länger braucht als sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies dann aber nur bis Dienstag/wenn der Patch dann auf den Server aktiviert wurde.


----------



## Anrangar (15. November 2008)

so eben noch den Download des PDF-Handbuchs von Mines of Moria US hinzugefügt.


----------



## Cyberflips (15. November 2008)

Super die Infos und Danke für die viele Arbeit lieber Anrangar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke Blood fürs pinnen und allen ein fröhliches laden und installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maclautsch (15. November 2008)

Danke Anrangar für die ausführliche Anweisung.

Habe jetzt endlich alle 2 Teile herunten (ohne Downloadmanager Teil 1 zu laden benötigte bei mir 3 Versuche ... naja, mit Downloadmanger 1 Versuch).

Wers heute am Abend mal raufspielen und schaun, wie es sich auswirkt.


----------



## El_GarnelO (17. November 2008)

Hallo, hab da ein paar Problemchen mit der installation! 
und zwar immer wenn ich wie hier aufgelistet versuche zu patchen bringt er mir das die aktuelle version von herr der ringe online nicht gefunden werden kann und ich erst das Hauptprogramm instllieren soll!

Hdro ist komplett installiert mit den neusten patches. Kann auch spielen. Nur das patche funkt nicht.


Danke schonmal 
El_GarnelO


----------



## Bluearrow (18. November 2008)

> Hallo, hab da ein paar Problemchen mit der installation!
> und zwar immer wenn ich wie hier aufgelistet versuche zu patchen bringt er mir das die aktuelle version von herr der ringe online nicht gefunden werden kann und ich erst das Hauptprogramm instllieren soll!
> 
> Hdro ist komplett installiert mit den neusten patches. Kann auch spielen. Nur das patche funkt nicht.



hi

das liegt daran das warscheinlich dein windows neu installiert hast oder einen wiederherstellungszeitpunkt 
gewählt hast

es fehlen die reg einträge das prob hab ich auch habe schon eine mail an cm geschrieben damit sie mir
sagen wo sie eingetragen werden und wie sie heissen damit ich sie fürs nächstes mal sichern kann

aber als antwort kommt nur das sie mit dem lancher aktuallisierung neu erstelt werden wenn der patch
geladen wird


----------



## cbuffed76 (19. November 2008)

Hi zusammen!
habe gestern über den LotRo Client alles soweit gepatcht (4 1/2 Std. Orgie) und mich gleich mal eingeloggt und die Neuerungen angetestet.
HEUTE hab ich aber nun erst die Moria Special Edition erhalten.

Muss ich die denn nun noch installieren oder muss ich lediglich irgendwas in/bei meinem Account aktivieren?
Fehlt noch was, das nur auf den CD's (DVD?) drauf ist?


Ciao,
Chris


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. November 2008)

Nur die Codes eingeben, das sollte genügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cbuffed76 (20. November 2008)

yep, hat geklappt!
hach ist das schön neu/alt Mittelerde!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (20. November 2008)

Ich habe vor, wieder mit lotro anzufangen. Moria ist bestellt & sollte die nächsten Tage eintreffen. Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt: Nach ausführlicher Forenrecherche hab ich nunmehr mitbekommen, daß ich nach Installation des Addons diesen Standalone 2 Patch (rund 460 mb) brauche. Hab ihn auch bereits geladen. Jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings eine Frage: Beinhaltet das Addon alle vorherigen Bücher? Ich hatte mir im Frühjahr die Standard Version von "Schatten von Angmar" gekauft & die Bücher kamen ja stück für stück. Muss ich die jetzt nach der Neuinstallation neu laden oder sind die in "Die Minen von Moria" enthalten. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Bringt das Addon Lotro auf den (fast) neuesten Stand?

Wie gesagt, das Addon trudelt erst in ein paar Tagen ein & erst dann beginne ich mit der Installation des Spiels.


----------



## Knurrbauch (20. November 2008)

Du brauchst wenn du von den DVDs in Moria installierst, nur noch den Standalonepatch 2, der Rest ist mit drin.


----------



## Lorghi (20. November 2008)

danke, da bin ich aber beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freu mich schon drauf, wieder durch die Ered Luin zu ziehen.....hoffentlich lässt sich das alles auch mit meiner WAR Leidenschaft verbinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vom RL mal abgesehen


----------



## Knuddelbearli (15. Januar 2009)

Hi ich habe ein Problem,
wollte nachdem ich das letzte mal mit dem Support usw extrem schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe nun doch nochmal mit LotRO anfangen, habe also beide Patchs runtergeladen soweit sogut.
Habe dann beide installiert allerdings ladet das Client Programm jetzt seid 8 Std weiter Daten runter. atm Hängt er bei Spieldaten werden aktualisiert  4913% (7028/11..... ) fest.
Ist das so normal ?


----------



## Knurrbauch (15. Januar 2009)

Wie ich schon im anderen Thread sagte: ja.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Januar 2009)

Hab den Thread mal unsticky gemacht, um das oben ein bisschen zu entschlacken.


----------



## Wardwick (31. Januar 2009)

So ich wollte das Spiel mal wieder installieren für das Event ab Montag.
Folgendes Problem ist aufgetreten:
Nach der Installation des Spiels wollte ich updaten(ist noch ver.0.00.) jedoch bleibt der client immer hängen.
Muss ich vorher diesen Patch runterladen?


----------



## Gromthar (1. Februar 2009)

Wardwick schrieb:


> So ich wollte das Spiel mal wieder installieren für das Event ab Montag.
> Folgendes Problem ist aufgetreten:
> Nach der Installation des Spiels wollte ich updaten(ist noch ver.0.00.) jedoch bleibt der client immer hängen.
> Muss ich vorher diesen Patch runterladen?


Einfach auf "Weiter" klicken, damit wird der Client ganz von allein auf die aktuelle Version gebracht.


----------

